# Elevated liver values



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

So my mom's oldest dog, Keena (heeler/husky mix, about 12 now I think) was going to have a lipoma removed today, but decided not to eat for the last four days instead. And so when my mom took her to the vet today, her temperature was elevated so she insisted on blood work before surgery. It turns out Keena has elevated liver enzymes. Sorry I don't have any specific numbers yet. Just going off of what my mom told me that the vet told her. The vet recommended doing a fine needle aspirate of the liver with an ultrasound to see what's going on. This vet can't do it herself since she's just a small-town vet, but the clinic I work for (4 hours away in a bigger city). So my vet said she'd have to do an ultrasound ($220), and a coag panel ($75) before even doing the aspirate to see what's going on first and foremost. Money is a little tight for my mom right now but from what I understand, as long as it isn't cancer or liver failure, it should be fairly treatable. 

Does anyone have any experience with this or know anything else about elevated liver values?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, is there anything else that could cause her to not eat for four days? Did she get into something? Is she vomiting? Diarrhea? Lethargic?

I would say that it would depend on how elevated the liver enzymes are to justify doing a biopsy. Maybe if they were sky high...but the fact that she has a temperature is also a variable. She may have a possible liver abscess if she has a fever. It just seems extreme to do a liver biopsy after four days of not eating and elevated liver enzymes (especially not knowing which ones). 

What about doing more extensive liver panels? Bile acids etc?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah I should see about having my mom's vet fax the blood work to my clinic so one of my vets can look into it further. I thought a biopsy seemed a little extreme too, but to be honest, I don't know much about the liver. And no, no lethargy, vomiting, or diarrhea.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Since there's no vomiting, I'd say the concern I would have is less...but the fact that the dog isn't eating. Has the dog eaten *anything* in the past four days? What about drinking water?

Also how bad was the fever? Did the vet put her on antibiotics?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

The vet did put her on antibiotics and IV fluids for the day. The first day she stopped eating, my mom did coax her into eating some wet down Pedigree (barf, I know) and a tiny bit of dry cat food. That was on Saturday (5-21). Since then she hasn't eaten anything.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmmm. Well, keep me posted on her progress. Hope she recovers quickly and fully!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

She's been in the hospital on IV fluids and antibiotics since Tuesday. I guess she vomited once yesterday. She got jaundiced overnight. Either my mom can hope it's just some sort of liver disease that's easily treatable, or assume that it's cancer or liver failure and not treatable in the slightest. She can either send Keena on a 4 hour car ride to Reno to get diagnosed and only have maybe a 30% chance that it isn't something terminal.

Edit to add: love that I get to find this out right before I go to work so I get to be fighting back tears all day. Super.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That's not good at all. That's pretty quick turn of events... Sending my positive and healing thoughts to you all! Keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Good luck and best wishes to your pup from me too. Will be thinking of her, I sure hope it's not anything bad.....


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this.....please keep us posted. :frown:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

My mom decided not to put her through all the stress. I assume she was put to sleep yesterday but I told my mom I didn't want to know because I'm an emotional train wreck when it comes to this kind of thing. I was fighting off tears on and off all day yesterday. My new method is to just bottle it up for now. This is the dog I raised from a tiny puppy, first dog I ever trained myself, she was my 4-H dog. Poor sweet girl.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

not for nuthin' but i think your mom did what was best for your girl, not what was best for her.....there are never adequate words for things like this....so i won't try to cheer you up when you need to be down.....

my prayers are with your girl and you and your family and i know my grandmother is feeding her and the rest of the dogs right this minute....because, as we all know, all dogs go to heaven and there is a grandmother waiting for each and every one of them.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So sorry to hear this update. I agree with Re. What was done was out of love for your sweet girl. She is no longer in pain or suffering. I can tell that she was loved very much and had a wonderful and full life. :hug:

She is up there with my sweet Kodi right now. I am sure they are having a great time together.....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this! My deepest condolences and sympathies through this difficult time of loss. It sounds like she lived a good, long and full life with you. She was lucky to have a family that was so devoted and loving. Find peace in the wonderful memories and knowing she is without pain now....let us know if you need anything at all!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

OMG, I am so, so sorry. What a disaster. The only positive thing that can be taken from it, is that you gave your pup the best life a dog could have. A life than many, many dogs in this world would be so privileged to have. Nothing anyone can say will make you feel better right now, I feel for you.
I get the feeling that there is one more bright little star up in the sky tonight.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I am so sorry. It is always a wonderful thing when the human thinks of the dog more than themselves and decides to let them go when it's their time. R.I.P. Keena, there will never be another.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry. *Hugs*


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your dog. I know these things are very hard. I too have to say I think your mother did the right thing. I can't stand to see them in pain, I always look at it as they don't know whats going on and don't know these people that are caring for them and you never know if it will make them well. I just can't put them through it. Not at that age.

But I am so very sorry for you.


----------

